# The Flounder



## NancyNGA (Aug 22, 2016)

Really strange fish, but so common---the flounder.






 Flatfish metamorphosis from hatchling to adult.  Includes flounder and halibut.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2016)

Interesting video Nancy, used to catch flounders as a kid with my dad.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 22, 2016)

Nancy- flounder are one of our favorite fish down here on the Gulf Coast.  these ugly fish are just about the best eating fish there is. I love to put a cleaned flounder on the grill and let it cook for about ten minutes and do the other side for about five.
Delicious!
Good evening to all- Ed


----------



## Falcon (Aug 22, 2016)

Interesting.  I've always liked halibut.


----------

